# First Trip Out



## winkhink (Apr 4, 2005)

Just got back from my first trip out. Didn't go to far but loved it and loved the trailer. I didn't use the shower as it was only a one nighter but did use the pooper, no poop though, just #1, didn't want my first time to dump a big mess.

Glad to be on board and you would not believe all the outbacks that I saw in the campground, Alaska is thriving in them. I will try and pass the word around about the board


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Glad to hear your first trip out was good
We often see other Outbackers when we go camping.
You gotta get an Outbackers.com Hat so when you run into others
and start talking to them, They will see the hat also.
The last trip out I ran into 2 outbackers that didn't know about this great site.
Don action


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

action Hi,
Glad to hear it was a good outing.We want to take our OB to Alaska in the next few years.Hope to meet up with Outbackers. My DH is excited about getting up North








We are looking to take our Outback to a local county Park Addison Oaks,Mi this weekend ,rain or shine...cool and rain,but we want to go camping.Blueberry pancakes, sausage and coffee. 
Bill wants to get the Quicky Flush installed first







He is checking out all the mods; Monroe Shocks for Alaska maybe?








Thanks Out backers.
Jan and Bill


----------



## Morrowmd (Feb 22, 2005)

cookie9933 said:


> Hope to meet up with Outbackers. My DH is excited about getting up North
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jan & Bill,

We're heading "Up North" in a couple weeks (it's a Michigander thing!







). Maybe we will cross paths.

Winkhink,

Glad the first outing was a success! I doubt that you will ever run out of interesting places to camp in AK!

BTW, don't worry about the #2 deal in the black tank. No mess, just hook up the hose pull the handle, and let it flow down the drain.


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

I suspect we will head to AK during the summer of '07.


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Our "first trip out" for year #2 is tomorrow (Friday). Just a short trip to Cherry Creek State Park. Outback is washed and ready. Full report upon our return.









Randy


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Have to admit I was a bit nervous my first time our and using the toilet for #2. Luckly my first trip was with 16 other Outbacks (PNW Rally!!) and things "came out" just fine.


----------



## zah414 (Apr 26, 2005)

Just had our first trip out last month.








I've never camped before, but I'm sure hooked now!
Everyone we met was great, even got invited over for dinner our second night!
(Trail burgers... aka hobo stew, foil packets of meat & veggies cooked over a fire)

We are sooo pleased with our Outback, especially after tours of other people's campers. Our 28bhs seems so roomy!

Even our kids (1 and 4) did well in the bunks. Had to get a tablecloth for the floor under the dinette, 1 year old doesn't know how to keep food off the floor. We got one of those hook on seats for her, works really well with the table.

Love this website, helps me feel even more a part of the RV experience (I'm the techie in the family)

Thanks everyone!
zah and the Rs
Outback 28BHS
2000 Chevy Suburban


----------

